# Espresso Problems



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently bought a brasilia RR55od grinder. After having spent just under a month with the beast I'm still unable to get things right.

The pour is either too fast (28g/20 secs) or too slow (28g/45secs).

Also, there is CLEAR channelling going on

My technique involves:

1. Measuring and grinding 17g beans

2. Grind directly in to my VST basket

2. Making sure the grinder output is 17g (post measure)

3. Distributing out the grinds using a paperclip (circular motion with youghurt pot)

4. Tapping to settle grinds (the bed appears to be level)

5. Tamp at 30lbs of pressure

6. polish off

I dont know what to do here. I've tried to adjust the grind, but after 1.5kg of Lusty Glaze Im still unable to achieve the perfection that I am after.

Any ideas chaps?


----------



## GuyLevine (May 19, 2013)

Hi - this is advice from someone new to this, so take with a pinch of salt!!

Have you tried different beans - I saw a big difference between the ones i was given with my machine and some fresh ones i bought?

How many notches on the grinder is it between 20 secs and 40 secs? Is it a stepped grinder? I was told if my steps didnt grind exactly right, i would have to play with the dose to get my shot right. Have you tried going to 18/19g or 16/15?

Cheers

Guy


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

First thing would be to check the state of the burrs. They should be sharp enough to take a little shaving off your fingernail. Do you know the history of when they were last changed?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

what are your pours like in the Classic basket? what bar pressure is the classic doing? were your shots ok with last grinder?

just trying to narrow it down a bit

i had big problems when i went VST with dosage and grind settings. Bubbajvegas has this grinder i think


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try not tapping - That will solve a number of issues and probably stop the channelling that is occurring

Also try placing more beans in the hopper for a much more consistent grind.

What made you decide on 17g?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I tend to find +1g above stated for VST to work best, so if you're using an 18g basket a 19g dose may be better. Worth experimenting with dose till you get sorted.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Try not tapping - That will solve a number of issues and probably stop the channelling that is occurring
> 
> Also try placing more beans in the hopper for a much more consistent grind.
> 
> What made you decide on 17g?


Yep...you see so many people especially on you tube whacking the side of the portafilter with the tamp. Not going to do that puck any good!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

truecksuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought a brasilia RR55od grinder. After having spent just under a month with the beast I'm still unable to get things right.
> 
> ...


Have you tried omitting these 2 steps?

Try 18g, the bigger dose requires a coarser grind to maintain the same flow rate - more coarse less clumps


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I use a Classic with a VST. 18g and level off with my index finger. A couple of light taps, and then a nice and level tamp. I did have a bit of channeling the first time I used the LM/VST basket, but that seems to have gone now that I'm being more fussy.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been using lusty glaze a lot lately, taking roughly 18/19 g relatively coarsely ground (a step closer to pour over) with a hario hand grinder, and put it through an old gaggia model. I don't have a vst, tap the portafilter or use a paper clip other than that our techniques are pretty much the same.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Chaps, I haven't checked the thread since posting!

The Burrs didn't appear particularily 'sharp' but they didn't appear to be 'worn'. I may be wrong, as I don't have much to compare it to!!

I've never tried the classic basket, the classic is running at 10psi (9psi pours)/

With the MC2, shots were a lot more consistent.

Glenn - I've had the 17g for a while now, It was recommended by Knock as a good basket for the gaggia

I'll omit the tapping, however, I don't hit the side of the basket after WDT. However, I tap it down on the counter to settle the grinds - Is that bad?

Also, I'll try an extra g in the hopper. With regards to the output, do I need to get 18g in a 17g VST as exact measurement?

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

VSTs are a 'start at 18g'. LMs are 17g.

If you have a VST it will have ''18g'' laser etched on the rim of the basket.

Try the non faff version. from grinder into basket, central mound, single straight solid tamp, pull shot


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I was trying that! The results were shocking to say the least!! I really didn't want to revert back to WDT









OK - SO 18g - and Straight Solid no non-sense tamp!!

Maybe a convex tamper will help with this??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A video of the shot pulling routine (and the extraction itself) would help.

Convex will be preferable to flat for a non faff routine, but it should be terrible, some donut-type extraction at worst.

It sounds like your burrs might be screwed


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Any ideas where I could get the replacement burrs if that is actually the problem?

I'll probably need to get a picture of my burrs tonight


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Give this geezer a ring http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/grinder%20blades.html


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

How old was the grinder when you got it? did it come from a commercial background?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I think so, I didn't ask the guy, picked it up to 100 so tried to grab it while i could!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I've contacted the chap via email, hopefully should get back to me soon


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bargain for a fantastic grinder, looking for one myself!,


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it was bubba who posted it up, i could hardly contain my breath lol


----------

